# Favorite Paph potting mix



## MollieMcP (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm new to Paphs and have several that need to be re-potted. All of the Paphs I have purchased have been in a bark and sphagnum moss mix. I repotted one into hydroton and it seems to be doing well. With all the different combinations its hard to decide which mix to use, so I wanted to create a poll. So which is your favorite Paph potting mix?


----------



## limuhead (Jul 19, 2013)

I live in a place where we get lots of rain at night, brisk trade winds and lots of sun and passing clouds. Humidity is about 70-80% year round. I use a mix that consists or 1 part CHC I part pinus radiata, and 1 part coarse perlite(#3). What works well for me may not work at all for you because of your environment. Anything in sphagnum here rots in a month because it never dries out. Experimenting with media is a good idea. Finding one that works for you might be something unique because of your growing environment...


----------



## Trithor (Jul 19, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I live in a place where we get lots of rain at night, brisk trade winds and lots of sun and passing clouds. Humidity is about 70-80% year round. I use a mix that consists or 1 part CHC I part pinus radiata, and 1 part coarse perlite(#3). What works well for me may not work at all for you because of your environment. Anything in sphagnum here rots in a month because it never dries out. Experimenting with media is a good idea. Finding one that works for you might be something unique because of your growing environment...



If ever there was a true statement....


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 19, 2013)

Also, what type of paphs are we talking about? Parvi/Brachys? Complex? Maudiae? I find that my multis prefer a slightly drier mix (almost for cattleyas), so I use more CHC for them.

And are you growing on a windowsill, or in a greenhouse?


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 19, 2013)

Personally, I use Aussie Gold right now, but I'm looking for something better. Rooting has been good, although I have noticed that the Maudiae types don't like it as much as the brachy/parvis do. The Phrags LOVE it!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 19, 2013)

I like a bark based mix and add quite a bit of charcoal and a little LECA/PrimeAgra.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2013)

My Paph mix is Orchiata Bark, PrimeAgra and Sponge Rock.


----------



## MollieMcP (Jul 19, 2013)

I have 3 Maudiae , 1 Parvi, and a multi floral. The multi is currently in semi-hydro. I grow on my bathroom windowsill which gets a good about of light. Since it's in the bathroom it's more humid that the rest of the house at times.


----------



## emydura (Jul 19, 2013)

I just use straight bark. Orchiata bark at the moment. The days of me making up complex bark mix recipes are long gone. I just don't have the time or drive to do it. I may mix different grade bark where required or add stones when I want to improve drainage (particularly specimen plants).


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm using Orchiata as a base, then depending on the type of paph, adding perlite, charcoal, lava pebbles.


----------

